# custom logo labels



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

hello all,
i want something like this, using my logo. i think its some kind of pin or button. was wondering if anybody knows what this is called and where to find it. really need to know!!! thanks in advance...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Try these places, and see if they can help you out:

Lapel Pins - Custom Lapel Pins - Stock Pins - All About Pins
Lapel Pins by Pin Depot - Custom Lapel Pins
Custom Lapel Pins By Lapel Pins R Us


----------

